

Anti-ACTA protests escalate in Poland - hastur

A short vid as an intro:
http://www.euronews.net/2012/01/25/protesters-in-poland-angry-about-acta<p>My synopsis of how it came to this from Monday:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3502200<p>That EuroNews footage above is from Tue.<p>Here's some footage from Wed, when protests escalated in multiple cities:<p>http://wyborcza.pl/51,75248,11032507.html?i=1<p>http://kielce.gazeta.pl/kielce/10,88276,11032670,Manifestacja_ws__ACTA_w_Kielcach__Jeszcze_pokojowa.html<p>http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,35798,11032507,Manifestacja_w_Krakowie__protest_przeciwko_ACTA.html<p>http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1732237,0,1,zhakowany-sikorski-i-goracy-wieczor-na-ulicach,wiadomosc.html<p>It's also a good idea to search for "acta protest" videos on YouTube.
======
zalew
as of 0330utc+1 ACTA has been signed in Tokio by Polish ambassador.

